# Hornissenbesuch



## elkop (27. Okt. 2013)

bei uns ist seit tagen strahlend warmes wetter und ich sitze am teich. nun besucht jetzt schon drei tage hintereinander eine __ hornisse mein teichlein, umkreist es, setzt sich dann vorsichtig auf eine __ krebsschere. dort verharrt sie ein wenig und beobachtet, ob kein feind da ist, dann dreht sie mir das hinterteil zu, steckt den kopf zur wasseroberfläche und trinkt. ich sitze still da und bewege mich nicht. dann verlässt sie mich wieder :cu

was macht eine einzelne hornisse um diese zeit? sucht sie eine überwinterungsmöglichkeit?


----------



## Ulli (27. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hornissenbesuch*

Hi Elke,

nur befruchtete Jungköniginnen überwintern an einem geschützten Platz, der Rest des Volkes stirbt leider vor dem Winter. Also könnte das eine Jungkönigin sein, entweder sie sucht noch eine Drohne  oder sie hatte schon  und genießt einfach die Sonnenstrahlen, bevor sie sich für den Winter zurückzieht.

Wenn Du eine Kamera hast, versuche doch einen Schnappschuß, sieht bestimmt klasse aus!

Hier noch ein Link mit Infos zu den interessanten und streng geschützten __ Hornissen:

http://www.hornissenschutz.de/kompakt.htm

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## elkop (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hornissenbesuch*

danke ulli,
ich werd versuchen, die junge dame mit der kamera zu erwischen.

ich finds einfach spannend, wie sie sich dem wasser nähert. vorsichtig, aber selbstbewuss 

danke auch für den interessanten link.


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hornissenbesuch*

Mensch Elke,
das freut mich für dich.
Wir hatten letztes Jahr auch Besuch von einigen dieser schönen Tieren, dieses Jahr leider nicht

Der Link von Ulli war auch sehr interessant, vor allem das sich dieses hartnäckige Gerücht immer noch hält: Sieben Hornissenstiche töten ein Pferd

Aber andereseits, habt ihr gewußt das der Biss eines  Pferdes eine __ Hornisse töten kann?


----------



## Ulli (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hornissenbesuch*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Aber andereseits, habt ihr gewußt das der Biss eines  Pferdes eine __ Hornisse töten kann?




Uuii, das hatte ich noch nicht gewußt! Nur daß generell keine Polizisten gestochen werden, weil *Beamtenbestechung* ist strafbar!

Aber ohne Witz, ich habe auch Respekt vor __ Hornissen, rein aufgrund ihrer beeindruckenden Größe. Leider gibt es sehr wenige bei uns und man bekommt kaum einmal eine zu sehen.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Moonlight (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hornissenbesuch*



Ulli schrieb:


> Nur daß generell keine Polizisten gestochen werden, weil *Beamtenbestechung* ist strafbar!





Mandy


----------



## Limnos (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hornissenbesuch*

Hi

Das mit den sieben Stichen ist Übertreibung und Untertreibung zugleich. Ein einziger Stich im Mundbereich kann einen ersticken lassen. Dafür reicht auch schon eine Wespe. Außerdem können Leute, die auf Insektenstiche allergisch reagieren, infolge eines anaphylaktischen Schocks in Lebensgefahr kommen. Aber ansonsten sind gerade __ Hornissen wenig agressiv und auch eher selten auf Pflaumenkuchen etc. zu finden. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hornissenbesuch*

Hallo zusammen,
unsere __ Hornissen finde ich jedes Jahr auf's Neue sehr interessant und - im Gegensatz zu __ Wespen - sehr zurück haltend. Sie kommen immer an die selbe Stelle des Teiches, um zu trinken...wo sie ihr Nest haben - keine Ahnung.
Seit dem ich letztes Jahr beobachtet habe, wie eine __ Hornisse eine Wespe im Flug erbeutet hat, sind mir Hornissen allemal lieber als Wespen auf dem Kuchen
petra


----------



## Ulli (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hornissenbesuch*



pema schrieb:


> sind mir __ Hornissen allemal lieber als __ Wespen auf dem Kuchen
> petra



Hi Petra,

... was Ihr so alles eßt im Norden... also ich mag weder Hornissen noch Wespen auf dem Kuchen!  Pflaumen, Erdbeeren oder Äpfel sind mir lieber !!  

Grüße Ulli


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hornissenbesuch*

Siehste Ulli, das ist der Grund warum ich vom Norden der Republik ins schöne Bayern ausgewandert bin


----------



## Sternenstaub (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hornissenbesuch*

Hallo zusammen,
anfang Oktober konnte ich eine Aufnahme von __ Hornissen bei der Paarung machen.Leide ist die Aufnahme etwas verwackelt.
LG Angelika


----------

